# Sick Golden Weather Loach



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

At least, that's what I'm pretty sure it is; the shop I got it from a month ago had it labeled as "Long Catfish"... 

Anyways, it developed this raised spot on its back overnight. He freaks out trying to "itch" it every once in a while, but other than that he seems fine.

Please help me. I'm so sick of fish dying on me.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

looks like saddleback columnaris. Its tough to cure, you'll need something specifically for columnaris. Treat the whole tank - its very contagious and they'll all have been exposed.


----------

